# bobcat 751 fueling problem



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a 751 bobcat that won't stay running. It was running fine and then it bounced over a log and sputtered and shut off. I tried restarting to no avail. Opened up the door and primed the system and got it running but it would only run a few min before shutting down again. And have not been able to get running any other way for more than a few min. Any ideas


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

what motor do you have in you 751?


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

Peugeot. With under 1300 hrs


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

how new is your fuel filter?


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

150+ hrs old I am gonna pick one up and also checking fuel pickup in the tank.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

It may be your fuel pickup line.....Fill it up to the top. If it runs fine for a little bit than that's your problem. Its a pretty cheap fix.


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

Well it was not the filter so it goes in tomorrow to check th pickup line. Just a lil beyond my skill set I couldnt even find where the line goes in the tank. Thanks for all the help will update when she is fixed.


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

Well $200 later and its back up and running. The mechanic replaced old style pick up tube with new version and did a few other little things and she is back up and running like a top. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

glad to hear


----------

